# bebop kid :(



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

our first kid(s) arrived today in terrible fashion.

Bebop went into labor around 11:45.. heavy contractions at 12:45-1.. by 1:30 we had signs of a bubble, by two we didnt have any progress, i went in found two kids playing twister, she had popped the one bubbel right before i went in, the first's teeth ripped the second bubble, it was terrible .. i though i had two dead kids, so i worked on getting them out.. as i almost had the first out, i felt a kick, We hada third kid!!! i got the second out with little trouble ( sadly already gone) and got the last baby out, ALIVE!!

so after the drama, found out all three were chocolate with white and a few white hairs, one had blue eyes, and all were does. BTW they were all 5 pound does!

i pulled the living kid for a bottle, as mom is really not feeling the motherhood thing..she's very sore, and although i fixed her with everything post kidding, i dont know how she's going to pull through it( hopeing well, but prepared for the worst).

our living doe is dark chocolate, white poll, white spots on chest and brisket, frosted, and has white hairs in clusters. We have named her SDK BOH His Girl Friday. she's got gold eyes.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh I'm sorry to hear that! Not a good way to start off kidding season.
 :hug: 

Congrats on your little doe though... she is very cute!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea, it blows.. my right hand if mesed up, at worst i broke a carpal or two, at best i fractured something.

friday is adoerable lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost two, but thank goodness the last one is ok...and momma! Those babies look big, especially for triplets. Hopefully the next one will go well.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your two little girls - ray: Mama pulls through for you. Congratulations on your beautiful Friday. :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

SDK said:


> yea, it blows.. my right hand if mesed up, at worst i broke a carpal or two, at best i fractured something.
> 
> friday is adoerable lol


Yikes!!! NOT GOOD!!! How on earth did you do that????


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

:hug: sorry for your loss! The live doe kid is very cute


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Congrats on Friday -- hope Mom and your hand are okay.....


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

myfainters said:


> SDK said:
> 
> 
> > yea, it blows.. my right hand if mesed up, at worst i broke a carpal or two, at best i fractured something.
> ...


shuffling kids, with contractions,.. my friend was taping it on her iphone.. its bad when i look at it.. I was kinda panicking, but hopeing bebop pulls through.. emergency vet wanted 400 to looka t her.. I'd already gotten them out, done pen and painkiller.. i was like WTH

friday just took 5 ounces on the bottle, whopping her last total of 1.5.. i think i found her favorite bottle..

BTW her lungs work great


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I saw your video of her crying, too cute. I am sorry your Bebop had such a rough time  I hope she gets better!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol she is a boisterous little thing.. definetly not like her daddy.. daddy was a cuddle bug who rarely spoke


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

friday is a pig


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

So sorry to hear about the hard birth and lost girls, man they were all so big!!! Im glad you have one adorable girl to hug and cherish (and apparently keep you up all night screaming for food- lol!)

prayers for bebop to pull through this too!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Seems like it's just a bad year for goat raising if you ask me. Already had so many complications on births this year. 

So sorry you hurt your hand. I know what thats like, sometimes you don't even feel it your so caught up in the moment. I know my arm was wicked bruised after helping with Xcell last year. 

Sorry you lost doelings!! That's hard. :hug: 

I will be ray: for you girl. Have you given her any banamine? I talked with my vet about it cause I was always afraid I would cause extra bleeding when giving banamine after birth but he said no.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

bebop is eating and drinking.. yay!!!!! i gave her soem banamine.. not a ton thou..because i wasn't 100% on dose. but .. another round of pen today, more tomorrow.. calcium is in order as well

baby fruday is taking bottle slowly, my sister did most of today, since i was gone, but averaging 1.5-2 ounces every 3 hours or so.. he legs are all bent up still, but i figured a day old after those cramped conditions, give her alot more time


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

glad to hear theyre doing better :clap:

and Ashely is right, tough year for alot of people with births this year.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on Friday, but so  about the losses. Friday sounds like a stong girl so that's a relief. :hug: for bebop and that she continues to heal.


----------

